# Guess Who's Turning 5!



## Linz (29/5/10)

On Jul 6, @ 7:13 pm this group will be turning 5 !!!


This is a great exc.. reason to celebrate the fact

So, will we.....

...Pub crawl?
...Dinner at the Bohemian?(was ok last time)
...Keg party?
...BBQ at someones place?
...Beers and pizza as usual?

Or keep it on the yahoo site and stay 'mum' on the topic????


----------



## Franko (29/5/10)

Linz said:


> On Jul 6, @ 7:13 pm this group will be turning 5 !!!
> 
> 
> This is a great exc.. reason to celebrate the fact
> ...


 A big brew day is whas needed I say with beers and pizza as we go along

Franko


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/10)

Franko said:


> A big brew day is whas needed I say with beers and pizza as we go along
> 
> Franko



:icon_cheers: Brilliant idea Franko...


----------



## kabooby (31/5/10)

I am happy to do the pizza night as usual and I will try and get to anything else that's organized.

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (31/5/10)

Any of those ideas sounds good, lets make it happen.


----------



## Linz (1/6/10)

Just threw a poll on there, cause I know Pumpy likes a poll.....


----------



## matti (5/6/10)

All ideas sound good.
Brew day sounds most fun.
mk


----------



## Linz (6/6/10)

So a brew day seems to be winning at the moment...so just to start nutting this out in time....

Where?(volunteers?)
and what to brew??(recipe)

Pumpy wants me to get the beer engine up and functioning, so I'll do that. He said He'll fix up a keg of Chiswick bitter to pull through it..so drinks are sorted


----------



## lagers44 (8/6/10)

brew day sounds fine and as Franko says pizza and beer will happen anyway.
For the recipe how about a lager style as the weather now is fine and most can ferment one without fridges.

Munich Dunkel or Bock


----------



## .DJ. (25/6/10)

sorry I have missed out on the last few meetings guys.. just had too many things on.. 

Should be there next week...

anything happening other than the normal get together?


----------

